# My Summer Projects



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I know that I've been pretty scarce lately. It's been hard to get the ball rolling this year. But the team & I have finally kicked things into high gear.

Below are a few pics of what we've been working on.

The columns still need some weathering, but are pretty much done. THese took about 2 Sunday's to build, including the carving of the brick. Then a couple of hours after work to paint.


















The pattern for the tombstones came from from here. The epitaphs came from the Internet. These probably took the longest, about 4 Sunday afternoons.









Dr. Frankenstein's operating table was knocked out in about three hours this past Saturday.



















I've got more pics in my album and at my website grandhaunt.org


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Someone's been busy!
Everything looks great. Love the columns. Any close uops or plans for the Frankenstine table? Looks like a really great build. Liking the tilt design. Nice tombstones too! I need to get busy on some stuff.:smoking:


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey jdubbya, I'll try to get some close ups of the table posted tomorrow. The design might take some more work. We sketched it out in 20 minutes and built the rest as we went. I'll work on drawing up some plans, but it might take me a while.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks really good, psyko99. You have been busy. Must be nice to have a "team" to help. I love the Frankenstein table.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ooo...I like the table design!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've been busy, I too like the table.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

It all looks great.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, and great to hear that you have been busy. That is what it's all about.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are all really great!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you just trying to make the rest of us look bad? 

Excellent work!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Man.... you have been busy!!! Everything looks real good there psyko99. Do you have room to store those columns in the garage, they look huge???


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, when you get rolling, you really get rolling! They all look great!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It looks like you've been busy!

It all looks great; I especially like your stones.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

The table is awesome!!! Will it be rigged to move???


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, great collection of work you got done! I've been trying this month to get a bunch of things done ... oh well ... at least someone is!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

The columns break down for storage. That was one of the design requirements. Although between my two neighbors and I, we have three garages, we do like to use them for other things  . 

The table will be moved by one of two scaractors. We have it counter weighted to make it easier to move. I got busy on other things last week (like cleaning my basement so I can work on more projects. I will try to get some close up pics of the table.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love the table does it come aprt for storage?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee whiz, you got a lot accomplished.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Technically the table does come apart because the cross braces, along with everything else is held together w/ deck screws. all we have to do is take the braces off.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice Psyko. Just need some lab beakers, some jacob's ladders and other equipment around the table and you will be set.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I REALLY like the table. VERY creative.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

As promised, here are more pictures of the table.

We used a 3/4" steel pipe as the pivot.









The holes for the pivot were covered w/ a piece of scrap.
The brace for the uprights also prevents the table from tilting back.










The support for the back has two pieces attached to hook on to a brace on the bottom to prevent it tilting up until it is released.









The bottom support is hinged so it swings freely when the table is upright.









We still have to paint it, but that's a project for another day.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice work on all of it.. particularly the columns!


----------

